# Jnaks 1st spawning Attempt



## Jnaks (Feb 9, 2013)

My 1st time doing this hope if turns out alright. These the 2 breeders both halfmoon blues the male has some red in its finnage.
View attachment 76497


----------



## Jnaks (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah don't know what happened with my phone camera kinda screwy sorry.


----------



## Jnaks (Feb 9, 2013)

Alright eggs were laid but I hope this is correct.
View attachment 76555


----------



## midwestbetta (Jan 7, 2013)

If the eggs were lay then you did fine. Now the hard parts comes to play, raising the fry to adult hood takes patience and a lot of loving cares. Keep us posted on the hatching fry


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

Good luck with your fry!


----------



## JandE Pets (Mar 17, 2013)

Great pair! Keep us posted on the fry


----------



## Rigo22 (Mar 27, 2013)

Keep posted.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Good luck!


----------

